# Need help finding snowboard for me



## 305animal (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi I need to find a board that will work for me I’m 6’3” 280lbs I’m size 14 boots I’m very active and can move my weight with no problem I ride Bmx fare from out of shape


----------



## BAB007 (Jan 31, 2020)

You need to find a board that is more than 160 cm that's for sure. I recommend Burton or Rossingol.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

So in light of the glorious lack of information, I'll get this party started.

Have you ever ridden a snowboard before?

If so, what type of snowboarding do you enjoy?

Where do you plan on using your new snowboard?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

305animal said:


> Hi I need to find a board that will work for me I’m 6’3” 280lbs I’m size 14 boots I’m very active and can move my weight with no problem I ride Bmx fare from out of shape


Rad Air tanker at least the 186 if not the 201






RAD AIR SNOWBOARDS | Longboards, Rad Air Tanker, Powder Weapon


Our vision and inspiration is focused on providing high performance, lightweight and easy to ride longboards that enable riders to enjoy all aspects of snowboarding.




www.rad-air.com


----------

